# I need suggestions for a Malawi 55



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a new 55 gallon tank that i am setting up and looking for suggestions as to what to put in it, preferably malawi cichlids. The tank is filtered with an external canister filter. The input is an adjustable spray bar. 
For filtration I have a Rena Filstar Xp3 canister and a Whisper 30 hang-on filter. I have 2 100 watt heaters but they are not in the tank yet. 

As for fish, I would like something colorful and active. This tank is meant to be eye-catching and so far it looks like mbuna would be the best choice. Here are some pictures of the tank (without the heaters or the Whisper filter, those are under the tank waiting to be set up). And before someone comments, I know I need more rocks, I just havent had the time to get them yet.

Here is the link to the photobucket site on which the pictures are posted: 
http://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s248/awesome_fishy_kid/55 tank/


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

For Mbuna, you will need to redecorate. They like lots of caves and rock shelves.

By far the best thing to do is have a large group of one type of fish. This display will be much better looking, and it will allow you to see the natural behavior of the fish. I recommend _Metriaaclima Zebra_ as your fish.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

A large group of Demasoni would be nice too. 

You'll definitely need alot more rock though, for any Mbuna.

If you want variety, then I'd suggest 3 or 4 groups of 1m/3f. Some nice Mbuna to have are Red Zebras, Cynotilapia afra, Pseudotropheus socolofi,Pseudotropheus saulosi, Metriaclima greshakei, and Metriaclima zebra, like Nelson suggested above. These are all aggressive fish, but will be fine together (any combo).

Another combo would be Labidochromis caeruleus (Electric Yellow) or Labidochromis "Hongi" and some type of Peaco-ck (from Aulonocara genus). You can mix Electric Yellows and peaco-cks with the others listed above, but they are less aggressive and I suggest having a larger group of them. In my Malawi tank, my Eurekas are getting picked on. So they are probably not the best fish to be kept with more aggressive types (like Socolofi and Afra).


----------

